# Knife fighting article links



## Don Roley (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi folks!
I was wondering just how many usefull articles there were out there on the internet on knife fighting. Sharp Phil got me to thinking about it. The thing is, most of the hits you get when you use a search engine will lead you to places that are really more advertisments than actually good information you can read and then practice. So if anyone has a link to a site that has a good article on how to use a knife, please, please post them so I can read them.

here are some of the sites I know of;

(Obviously, the below link is mainly about Kali stuff.)
http://www.geocities.com/kalipages3/

(medieval stuff.)
http://www.geocities.com/Tokyp/Pagoda/8187/Degen.htm 
http://www.geocities.com/ulfberth/Marozzo.htm 
http://www.aemma.org/onlineResources/library_H.htm 

(A pair of Black Belt articles- I know there are more.)
http://w3.blackbeltmag.com/featurec...=24&search=/featurecontent/searchResults.asp-!!-search=Knife+fighting-!-command=OR-!-SUBMIT=Search

http://www.blackbeltmag.com/archives/blackbelt/1992/sep92/usmctactics/usmctactics.html

(Some stuff on the knife fighting used in the Chinese military.)
http://www.rovere.com/knife.html
http://www.rovere.com/wjknf.html

(Various stuff from the guys at Alliance Martial arts)
http://alliancemartialarts.com/techniques2.html
http://alliancemartialarts.com/techniques4.html
http://alliancemartialarts.com/techniques7.html
http://alliancemartialarts.com/techniques8.html

(A quick look at Fairbairn's stuff)
http://www.gutterfighting.org/fairbairnknife.html

(Fairbairn's "Get Tough")
http://www.vrazvedka.ru/main/learning/ruk-b/fairbairn-01.shtml

(The "lost Fairbairn manual.)
http://www.selbstverteidigung.org/images/cobra.html

(The following is from fellow member Don Rearic's web page, by Jim Sass.
http://www.donrearic.com/sass1-sleightofhand.html

(If you want to throw that knife, this is the first place to look for info.)
http://www.sonic.net/~quine/thrower.html

(And if you have a ballisong, you really, really need to see this.)
http://www.balisongxtreme.com/

This is a page of links, some good, some terrible (Ashida Kim) that go to PDF files and the like.
http://www.geocities.com/the_creepy_thin_man/links.html


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks, Don.  Good stuff.


----------

